# back swing of driver v iron



## woody69 (Jul 1, 2015)

I had a lesson recently to fix my low ball flight, which was a great success in terms of understanding why my ball flight was so low. I changed my posture and swing significantly, but now my driver has become very inconsistent with a lot of "skyed" shots.

The main change I made on the back swing was getting the club face open quickly as I take the club back (I used to keep it square to the target), coming back in a straight line for a far as possible. I find this has translated into my driver swing and thus causing poor strikes where mostly the ball goes straight up in the air.

I will be going back for a lesson soon, but I'm playing before, so can anyone advise if the back swing paths for all clubs is essentially the same? I'm trying to change it on the course and it's proper screwing me up as I can't help but think / associate the higher driver shots with my improved AoA that has come from my change of backswing.

I'm probably talking rubbish, but I'm getting into quite a muddle trying different swings for driver and iron and fear I may be exacerbating the problem.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2015)

You  should have one swing and one swing only. The things that change are the address positions as you work your way from driver down to wedges. The ball moves back in your stance and you will probably find yourself leaning over the ball slightly more with the shorter clubs due to the length of the shaft. 

Apart from that, same swing  :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2015)

woody69 said:



			The main change I made on the back swing was getting the club face open quickly as I take the club back
		
Click to expand...

This puzzles me. Unless you were seriously hooding the clubface on the backswing before, I cant think why you'd want to fan it open?
Do you know where the weight finishes at the end of your swing in your front foot.....outside or inside your foot ?



drive4show said:



			You  should have one swing and one swing only.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree but that's for another day


----------



## woody69 (Jul 1, 2015)

bobmac said:



			This puzzles me. Unless you were seriously hooding the clubface on the backswing before, I cant think why you'd want to fan it open?
Do you know where the weight finishes at the end of your swing in your front foot.....outside or inside your foot ?
		
Click to expand...

Weight inside left.

Regarding getting the face open instead of keeping it square, I have no answer for. All I know is it works and my ball striking and general ball flight is exponentially better.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2015)

bobmac said:



			i don't agree but that's for another day
		
Click to expand...


  kiss  


Aarghhh......why won't it let me type the above in capitals??


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2015)

Have you changed the ball position on the driver?


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 1, 2015)

woody69 said:



			I had a lesson recently to fix my low ball flight, which was a great success in terms of understanding why my ball flight was so low. I changed my posture and swing significantly, but now my driver has become very inconsistent with a lot of "skyed" shots.
		
Click to expand...

By no means am I an expert but I'm currently going through a similar issue with my driver so can share some of my experiences. My skyed shots were due to the ball being tee'd too high up, in combination with stance and setup issues which caused me to strike down too much. 

Had a lesson with my pro, tee'd it down so only 1/3 to 1/2 of the ball was above the crown, changed my setup and hey presto, no more flop shot trajectory with my driver. My AoA has improved thanks to setup changes. Now trajectory and distance is good, just battling with sending it off to the right. 

In fact at the range yesterday, for the first time ever, I hit a nice little draw of about 210-220 yards. Doesn't sound like much but for me with the issues I'd had it was a great feeling to watch it sail away. Now building in confidence and I'd say I'm almost there mentally to take it out of the bag on the course.

Perhaps there's something in there you can use to help, perhaps it's preaching to the converted but there's my two penneth worth. :cheers:


----------



## woody69 (Jul 1, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Have you changed the ball position on the driver?
		
Click to expand...

Not consciously, but who knows. I try to keep it level with my left heel so I'm "sweeping" through and up (that's the theory). Perhaps I'm still getting the hands too far forward causing it to hit the top of the club.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 1, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			By no means am I an expert but I'm currently going through a similar issue with my driver so can share some of my experiences. My skyed shots were due to the ball being tee'd too high up, in combination with stance and setup issues which caused me to strike down too much. 

Had a lesson with my pro, tee'd it down so only 1/3 to 1/2 of the ball was above the crown, changed my setup and hey presto, no more flop shot trajectory with my driver. My AoA has improved thanks to setup changes. Now trajectory and distance is good, just battling with sending it off to the right. 

In fact at the range yesterday, for the first time ever, I hit a nice little draw of about 210-220 yards. Doesn't sound like much but for me with the issues I'd had it was a great feeling to watch it sail away. Now building in confidence and I'd say I'm almost there mentally to take it out of the bag on the course.

Perhaps there's something in there you can use to help, perhaps it's preaching to the converted but there's my two penneth worth. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the idea. Will try teeing it lower to see if it makes a difference. Have always used pink castles, but perhaps my change in swing means this is too high now. Who knows, willing to try anything!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 1, 2015)

Improved angle of attack for irons would be hitting down more.   this won't translate well to driving.   


Ball teed up high and hitting down leads to skyed shots.


----------



## M1ke (Jul 1, 2015)

I know it's bad to watch Youtube videos but this particular one helped me a great deal with similar problems you were describing. Hope it helps you too. The second one I found helpful re the swing plane.

Mike



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTF_Ve5807w



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R81ZMI4V_bw


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 2, 2015)

Rick Shiels has recently done a 3 part YouTube series on how to hit a driver better as well. I'd already had my lesson by then but it covered a lot of similar principles and was useful as consolidation.


----------



## woody69 (Jul 2, 2015)

M1ke said:



			I know it's bad to watch Youtube videos but this particular one helped me a great deal with similar problems you were describing. Hope it helps you too. The second one I found helpful re the swing plane.

Mike



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTF_Ve5807w



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R81ZMI4V_bw

Click to expand...

Both those videos appear to link to the same one?


----------



## M1ke (Jul 2, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Both those videos appear to link to the same one?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry try this one....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTF_Ve5807w


----------

